# Rabbits or Hares



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I've done a lot of scouting and gone to MANY treelines and done all the research i could stand. Of course nobody wants to give away their spots, and with good reason...but if anyone could please be dumb enough (or kind enough) to help me out that would be great.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Go to McClean, the Desert, Little Heart, or Graner bottoms. Walk the trees and go up to every big clump of downed trees/brush. You will find plenty of cottontails. If you are hunting with a dog, when they flush you should stay put. Many times they will circle back to their original spot. Just be careful you don't hit the dog. 
If no dog, do the same thing but walk up carefully and look for that black little eye staring at you. When you see it, make it disappear.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

thanks a lot~!


----------

